# Online Speech Classes



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Has anyone taken one of these in college? I have a total of 4 speeches I have to come to class for. This probably beats regular speech class where I have to suffer through a speaking exercise almost every period the class meets, including spontaneous one minute speeches, getting to know you exercises, etc... The professor says that the online class is not for people with high speech anxiety because a regular class will offer plenty of opportunities for daily speaking exercises. But those are exactly what I'm trying to avoid. Since those aren't even graded, why do I have to suffer, you know? With the online class, I'll only see my classmates and receive feedback from them a total of 4 times.

What do you think? Would it be easier for you to speak in front of strangers or in front of people you see 3 times a week? I would think the latter might be harder, since they'll know me as the shy, quiet person in the class, so it might be more intimidating to speak up, as opposed to speaking to people who probably won't even remember me after the speech. I'm not really sure what's more anxiety-inducing... :afr


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

I did something similar. It was called a telecourse. I was only required to come to class for the 4 speeches and we gave them into a camera. There were a total of 4 students and two cameramen in the room when I gave my speeches. 

Online is much better if you are just trying to avoid the anxiety. Cause like you said, this way you only have to be anxious for the 4 class meetings instead of being anxious 3 times a week.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ 4 students!?!. That's so dammn lucky.. How many people total were there in your class? There are around 70 people in my class and 3 speaking days per speech, so I'm guessing there'll be a least 20 people in the class when I come in for my speech. 20 strangers. :afr :door And a videocamera too. Man do I hate watching myself on tape.


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

Well there were a few different sections of the class. Not sure how many were in the other sections, but I appreciated only having 4 students in mine.

I didnt want to watch myself on tape either, but the teacher made us critique ourselves. After watching my speeches, I was suprised at how very calm and collected I both looked and sounded. 

20 strangers is alot more then 4, but if your university is anything like mine then the normal speech class would have about 100.

Also I find that students who sign up for online courses are less intimidating. They are usually older and most likely quiet or low key as well. While the normal speech classes will be filled with frat guy types and lots of students oozing confidence. Not sure if that makes the same difference to you as it does me.

Just remind yourself that atleast 80 percent of the students are extremely nervous giving speeches as well.

I actually enjoyed the class because of the the interesting topics I chose. I would suggest speaking about topics you are really passionate about. Someone here told me they did a speech about Social Anxiety. I am not sure if I would have to confidence to speak about it, but I am sure you have alot of insight on the subject and I bet the students would enjoy hearing it.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for your help, ABetterTomorrow. I do agree about the online classmates being less intimidating. I gave online speech class (at community college) a shot last summer, and I did one speech before dropping the class since I couldn't keep up with the accelerated pace. But I was fairly comfortable delivering that one speech since it was mostly an older and more low-key crowd, as opposed the young outgoing types that dominate my regular classes and make me nervous on a daily basis. Some of the older people who showed up that day were not native speakers and stumbled with english quite a bit, which made me less nervous. This is often the case with community college students in online classes.. so to others here who want to get their speech requirement out of the way, online community colleges are the way to go. 

I have trouble finding speech topics I'm passionate about since I don't really have much interests, sadly. Actually, I just kind of hate the few interests I do have, lol. But it shouldn't be so hard for me to find decent topics. I can write a speech about almost anything really as long as it doesn't involve talking about myself and my life experiences or anything. All About Me speeches are the worst.


----------

